# Rescue dog sleeps a lot



## janina

On Saturday, I rescued a two year old chihuahua mix. He came from a puppy mill, then a high kill shelter, and finally a couple of different foster homes. I was told that he prefers women to men, that he doesn't growl, just shies away from them. Naturally, at first, he was shy even with me, but that has already changed into cuddling and wagging his butt, seeming really happy to see me. We went to the vet yesterday for a check up, just to make sure everything looks OK, and he did very well. On the way in, a man was coming out, and before I could say anything, he leaned down to pet my little guy, who didn't growl or shy away at all. The girls at the vet's made a big fuss over him, and although a bit shy, he seemed to enjoy it. And he was fine with the vet who saw him, also a man. Everything checked out healthwise. 

Here is my main concern. He sleeps a lot. As much as a cat, and they sleep a LOT! I live alone, and have one cat. They haven't become friends, but there hasn't been any bloodshed. The house is fairly quiet. I've tried playing with him, but he doesn't seem to know what to do with toys, probably never having had any. I live in New England, and it's COLD, so he is miserable when I try to walk him, even though I have a warm winter coat on him. He was supposedly housebroken, but that's been spotty, and I'm sure a lot of the problem has to do with the awful weather, so I'm using potty pads for now, and that seems to be going fairly well. He is adorable and affectionate, sweet and quiet.

But I worry about the sleeping. The vet didn't seem concerned, but I have to take him for a distemper booster after Christmas, and if I'm still worried, I'll push the issue. I emailed the woman from the rescue group, and she said he was being fostered in a home with 8 other foster dogs, so that he was probably just loving the peace and quiet. This morning, he slept until 9:30, got up to eat, cuddled for a few minutes, then burrowed under a quilt I have for him on the couch. When he wakes up, he comes out from under the quilt, tail wagging and seeming happy and fine.

Am I just being a worry wart? I already love this little guy so much that I want to make sure everything is OK. Is this typical of chihuahuas? I was kind of expecting a whirlwind of activity, but he's about as mellow as they come. So should I just relax and stop worrying???


----------



## Lillith

Since he is so new, I wouldn't be too worried. He probably needs that sleep, as moving into a new home is stressful. He may become more energetic as he settles in, or he may remain mellow and in need of little activity. I know some people who have adult chihuahuas from similar situations as yours, and they have remained fairly lazy creatures who enjoy cuddling and napping with short bursts of activity during the day, especially in the cold!

As long as your dog is eating and drinking normally, I would not worry too much about a chronic napper, lol!


----------



## Shell

> He came from a puppy mill, then a high kill shelter, and finally a couple of different foster homes.





> she said he was being fostered in a home with 8 other foster dogs, so that he was probably just loving the peace and quiet.


He's probably trying to catch up on months of sleep deprivation and is mentally decompressing from the stress and confusion of multiple moves.

I agree that as long as he is eating and drinking normally and seems fine when awake (wags a tail, moves normally, not disoriented or lethargic etc) then I wouldn't worry. Burrowing into a quilt and napping the day away is pretty normal adult dog behavior


----------



## janina

Lillith said:


> Since he is so new, I wouldn't be too worried. He probably needs that sleep, as moving into a new home is stressful. He may become more energetic as he settles in, or he may remain mellow and in need of little activity. I know some people who have adult chihuahuas from similar situations as yours, and they have remained fairly lazy creatures who enjoy cuddling and napping with short bursts of activity during the day, especially in the cold!
> 
> As long as your dog is eating and drinking normally, I would not worry too much about a chronic napper, lol!


Thanks Lillith, not being familiar with chihuahuas, for some reason I was expecting a whirling dervish. LOL But laidback is just fine with me. And he does seem to be a teensy bit more active each day, I think.


----------



## janina

Lillith said:


> Since he is so new, I wouldn't be too worried. He probably needs that sleep, as moving into a new home is stressful. He may become more energetic as he settles in, or he may remain mellow and in need of little activity. I know some people who have adult chihuahuas from similar situations as yours, and they have remained fairly lazy creatures who enjoy cuddling and napping with short bursts of activity during the day, especially in the cold!
> 
> As long as your dog is eating and drinking normally, I would not worry too much about a chronic napper, lol!


Yes, other than the sleeping, he's just fine. He eats, drinks, cuddles. He did have a twelve hour trip in the transport trailer on Saturday, so I guess that, coupled with all the stress of the major changes in his life, would make him a bit exhausted. I guess I'm just an over anxious adoptive mom. I'm going to try to relax. Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Shell

janina said:


> Yes, other than the sleeping, he's just fine. He eats, drinks, cuddles. He did have a twelve hour trip in the transport trailer on Saturday, so I guess that, coupled with all the stress of the major changes in his life, would make him a bit exhausted. I guess I'm just an over anxious adoptive mom. I'm going to try to relax. Thanks for the reassurance!


Sounds like he has been through a lot. Heck, when my dog Eva visits my parents for a week (like "grand-dog" visiting time or "vacation" for the dogs as my parents are retired) she comes back tired and sleeps heavily because she has been active all day unlike with me being out of the house on work days; and she loves it there so there is no mental stress only a change of routine during the day. 

Expect a 4 to 6 month period of settling in. A dog has to get used to a new home, new routine, new human, etc. The human has to get used to the dog and to understanding the dog's needs and communications.


----------



## Inga

I agree with the others that he is probably just adjusting to yet another change in his short life. One thought that did come to mind if he seems oddly sleepy, like doesn't want to get up and play etc... Perhaps his blood sugar drops? Small dogs seem to have more issues with this then larger dogs and pups more then adults but adults still can have this. How often are you feeding him each day? Several small meals are better then one big one. I tend to have kibble out all the time and I feed 2 meals of raw daily. I realize that doesn't work for everyone but I might try 3 meals a day if you think he would have a problem with food left in his bowl at all times.


----------



## janina

Inga said:


> I agree with the others that he is probably just adjusting to yet another change in his short life. One thought that did come to mind if he seems oddly sleepy, like doesn't want to get up and play etc... Perhaps his blood sugar drops? Small dogs seem to have more issues with this then larger dogs and pups more then adults but adults still can have this. How often are you feeding him each day? Several small meals are better then one big one. I tend to have kibble out all the time and I feed 2 meals of raw daily. I realize that doesn't work for everyone but I might try 3 meals a day if you think he would have a problem with food left in his bowl at all times.


We are going to the vet next week, and I'll ask about a possible blood sugar problem, thanks! I'm feeding twice a day, and he eats everything all at once. I'll try three and see if that makes a difference.


----------

